# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI platform, CoRover Private Limited, Kudlu Gate, Bangalore, India

## Airicist

Developer - CoRover Private Limited

Home page - corover.ai/products/conversational-ai-platform

----------


## Airicist

CoRover Conversational AI demo

Feb 8, 2020




> CoRover Conversational AI Platform: Video, Voice, Vernacular
> 
> Solutions:
> -AI & AR Video Chatbot 
> -Voice & Text Chatbot: Multi-lingual & Omni-Channel
> -AI based IVR
> -AI & IOT based Industry Bot
> 
> Description:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "How this Bangalore-based conversational AI startup assists in bringing down 70 of its customers support efforts"

by Ambika Choudhury
May 22, 2020

----------

